# substance (?)



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

I posted a while ago on a feeding prob. The algae wafer I put in is still there after all this time. It has developed a clear, white gooey, oozy substance on top. Is this a threat and should I remove it?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Remove it ick!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

get it out!


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Question: What is it?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

prob a bacteria/fungus or mold that has formed on the wafer


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Eeew it is gross I will get rid of it.


----------

